# background paint



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

I need to know what kind and how much is recommended for a 125gal?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

It took less than a quart of black latex and a 4" roller to do 4 coats on the back of my 180g (6' x 2') :thumb:


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

ditto. Less than a quart of latex paint.

I find latex and the foam roller to be pretty cheap... cheaper I imagine than buying cans of paint.

Expect that it might take anywhere from 5 to even 6 coats if you want a truly opaque background. Depending on where you paint it, you can use the tank lights or shine a light behind the tank to find out where you need paint for the final coats.


----------



## lv8pv (Apr 6, 2008)

It took me 1,2 cans of black spray paint to paint my 400L back and one side.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Is it best to do it on the in or outside?


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

paint the outside, it wont hurt your fish, and if the paint ever starts to peel or chip it wont be in your tank.


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Definately the outside.


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

Oh otay yea cuhz Im looking for good look tried the paper and it doesn't quite do the job u know?


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

I tried paper, fabric... there was always an issue. Paint is the least troublesome background long term. Only thing to watch out for is be careful with hang on the back filters... you can scratch off the paint. I've done that a couple times with my aquaclears, but then I just paint the area once again to fill in the scrape.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

Ditto on the latex/roller on the outside...
Glue a piece of felt( or whatever) to your HOB stand off, and it is less likely to scratch your paint job.
Good luck!


----------



## YeLLowLab60 (May 19, 2008)

How long will it last b4 chipping?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

Preperation has a lot to do with adhiesion. Make sure you clean it VERY well. I used rubbing alcohol on it to remove any oils and polished with a clean, dry, link free rag just before painting. Also I can't speak for anyone other than myself, but I hardly ever mess with the back of my tank so there is little chance of it chipping. I did put a piece of foam on some of my filters but that was to keep them from vibrating...


----------



## gherlevi (Dec 16, 2004)

Unless you scrape the back of the tank with some moderate force, I think it's pretty much on until you scrape it off.

I agree. Clean the glass very well for good surface prep.

I did remove a painted background when I thought I was going to sell a tank. It took some effort, which tells me it's got plenty of longevity.


----------

